# EoMR Size Question



## Archus (Dec 25, 2004)

EoMR Erratta said:
			
		

> Changing a creature’s size modifies its reach and speed and grants the appropriate size bonuses or penalties to attack rolls, AC, and Hide checks, but otherwise does not change a creature’s ability scores or natural armor. Determine the creature’s new face by comparing it to similarly-shaped creatures of the same size.
> 
> A creature’s Strength score cannot be reduced below 1 this way, and its reach and speed obviously cannot be reduced below 0.




These two paragraphs confuse me.  If the creatures size only modifies reach, speed, etc. then how can their strength score be reduced?

--Archus


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh, oops.  Originally size-shifting also modified strength, but I took that out toward the end, and forgot to crib that second paragraph.


----------

